# Browning Wasp?



## drhunter1 (Aug 23, 2007)

It's 44# and 58". It looks like a good recurve to me.
Anyone have an comments about it. I'm trying to get it now and its a good deal but will back out if it gets bad reviews.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 23, 2007)

Suppose to be an awesome performer.  The Wasp is on my short list.  I definitely plan to aquire one.


----------



## OconeeDan (Aug 23, 2007)

Never had one, but they are nice looking and I have heard good things about them.
Sometimes, good deals don't stick around long.  If you buy and don't like it, you can always resell it.


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 23, 2007)

OconeeDan said:


> Never had one, but they are nice looking and I have heard good things about them.
> Sometimes, good deals don't stick around long.  If you buy and don't like it, you can always resell it.



Thanks folks. I am so excited about getting this thing that cant even think straight. 

I plan to get some arrows immediately after I get it and start practicing. 

Any idea on arrows for it?


----------



## Al33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Good luck on getting the Wasp. I love the old Browning bows. 

Do you have any specific arrows in mind you want to shoot? Aluminum, wood, carbon? This will help us help you in suggesting arrows for your bow. It will also be helpful if we know your draw length.


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Al33 said:


> Good luck on getting the Wasp. I love the old Browning bows.
> 
> Do you have any specific arrows in mind you want to shoot? Aluminum, wood, carbon? This will help us help you in suggesting arrows for your bow. It will also be helpful if we know your draw length.




28 inch draw. I'm kind of a short fellow. Would like to shoot wood I guess. Cedar maybe?


----------



## Al33 (Aug 23, 2007)

I suspect the Wasp will have a B-50 string on it and not handle the FF strings but I could be wrong. If you want cedars I suggest you get them in the 45 - 50 spine weights with a B-50 string. I think there are some available at a good price in the classifieds on tradgang so you may want to check it out.


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 24, 2007)

Al33 said:


> I suspect the Wasp will have a B-50 string on it and not handle the FF strings but I could be wrong. If you want cedars I suggest you get them in the 45 - 50 spine weights with a B-50 string. I think there are some available at a good price in the classifieds on tradgang so you may want to check it out.



Actually, it doesn't have a string. Do I need to get a B-50?
Why wont it handle a FF string and what is an FF string?


----------



## OconeeDan (Aug 24, 2007)

FF string means "fast flight".  Thinner, no stretch, and faster than standard B-50 (dacron) string.  A bow should have very tough overlays on the tips to be able to handle fast flight strings (phenolic, micarta, bone, horn).  Most bows of that era do NOT have those overlays, and should be shot with dacron strings only.  I happen to like dacron strings, they work fine for me and some say that they are quieter.  And a tad slower.
A good thing to do is get with other guys at a shoot, and shoot their arrows and you'll get an idea of what your bow likes.  That'll save you money.  For starters, do what Al said.
Dan


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 24, 2007)

OconeeDan said:


> FF string means "fast flight".  Thinner, no stretch, and faster than standard B-50 (dacron) string.  A bow should have very tough overlays on the tips to be able to handle fast flight strings (phenolic, micarta, bone, horn).  Most bows of that era do NOT have those overlays, and should be shot with dacron strings only.  I happen to like dacron strings, they work fine for me and some say that they are quieter.  And a tad slower.
> A good thing to do is get with other guys at a shoot, and shoot their arrows and you'll get an idea of what your bow likes.  That'll save you money.  For starters, do what Al said.
> Dan




Thats fine, I don't care if it is a bit slower. Thats not the point anyway. It'll be fast enough.
Thanks


----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 29, 2007)

Dang! Someone outbid me for it. Was that thing worth $107.00?  I couldn't see paying that much for it.  I guess I'm just trying to get a good deal.


----------

